# Dash



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Anyone else get the email from Dash saying he will be back online this fall?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have heard through the grapevine he was. I sure hope he does make a strong comeback!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Got the same email


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I got it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome Back Dash Dan!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is the best news i have heard all year. welcome back Dan.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Let's hope he has gotten somewhere on the T-Jet chassis, Dan makes some nice stuff, and it would help with spending my money.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Great news!!  Incredible bodies, good motor mags & hopefully
a new quality running T-Jet chassis. Welcome back Dan!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome NEWS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Good to hear. He put out some nice products. Hope he opens up shop again.:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That would be...*

That would be great news!

Scott


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Wonder if he finished the motor he was working on?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I still want the Mclaren F1


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah more good news for the hobby


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I love Dash products. 










Dan is great!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I recieved the e-mail from Dash on the 26th of June.

I'm happy he will be back online in the fall. I can only imagine all the work he is going through right now to get started again. Hopefully it won't be hard for him.

This hobby needs another source to purchase items from. I hope he can get the Thunderjet chassis he was working on to market.

Randy.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Rolls, I wish you could teach me to take pics like you do, & I sure hope you dont mind that I steal most of your photo's that you post. You take some awesome photos & its even better when they are pics of the hot car bodies that Dash makes

Thanks to you both, much appreciated, 

Ps the foggy Ford GT 40 is still my favorite 

Boosted


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Rolls, I wish you could teach me to take pics like you do
> Boosted


You've just gotta be REAL short to get the correct angle for t-jets.



I hadn't heard that Dash had sent out emails - that is FANTASTIC. I love what he has done for the hobby. I remember folks bashing his stuff when it came out THEN when it went away everyone was screaming for his stuff. Glad to see him coming back !


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Great news to hear !!!

Neal:dude:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got the email.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i could be wrong but if i remember correctly dan from dash was tapping out of the chassis concept and some folk really got him very pissed off and he was done . his mags and bodies are of the highest quality and i have many that prove it. but as for a t-jet chassis...i would,nt hold yer breath. so what ever dash decieds to release i,d buy it,especialy the mags! sorry to be a wet blanket here but if you read back abit you,ll see that the chassis just aint gonna happen. but i,ve been wrong before!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have lots of dash bodies and love em,great product for the price.Maybe this time people can keep things to them self.If you like a body buy it if you dont then dont buy it and please keep it to yourself!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dan's bodies are in the top 3 if you ask me.

Very excited to see him back up and running. And I will buy every body he makes.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Boosted! Plenty of good photography by all posters here, so I really appreciate the kind words. Slotcars is a niche, HO is a niche inside of that, and nuts who like to photograph HO cars is a micro-niche! Glad you're digging them. Feel free to use any of 'em. 

I'm really happy about Dan and Dash having a resurgence, because I'm a huge fan of the Aurora AFX chassis. Dan makes a ton of his cool stuff that for the old AFX chassis and despite how purdy and delicate they look, they race like heck and they're darn durable, too. Cobras, 55s, Camaros... I love 'em all. And Dan's always been great to deal with, too.

One happy camper,

Rolls


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> please keep it to yourself!


Sorry Brownie ... ya know i love ya buddy but if ya keep it to yourself ya can't help make a great lineup even better. It is a matter of how it's said and how it's taken that should be key. Dan and Dash make some of the best bodies ever produced period as a hard body ! But there's always room for improvement with ANY lineup . If we don't tell what we like and dislike he has to guess and if he guesses wrong to often he loses money because nobody buys and if that happens .... no Dash eventually ! IF and when Dan and Dash come back i welcome them as we need great products like Dash in the mix . I will do my level best to be a good promoter and be helpful toward Dan ( off list ) commenting on what i think can HELP Dash. You know i am a Dash Camaro fan as i race them regularly and i also run several others as well so i am hopeful to see more Camaro's especially. Anyway i hope to see Dash and Dan back in business .

Bear :wave:


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dash's return*

That is extremely good news. The Dash bodies are a good product for a good price. Same thing with the magnets. He also had made some armatures that some people have tried, it would be really great if he went forward with a new chassis for the t-jet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This is excellent news and I'm very happy for Dan and for our hobby. Dan is very passionate about his creations and does a wonderful job of bringing impressive products into our hobby at a very fair price. Welcome back, both Dan at a personal level, and Dash Motorsports at the slot car hobby level. 

This is a small sample of what we've been missing ...

http://min.us/md8vsVA


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

BTW - Don't know how to get ahold of Dan but I'm sure he'll either read this or chat with someone who'll pass this along...

DAN - from the bottom of my heart...please do a drag car.

I'd love to see a *PRO MOD* body or perhaps a *early 70's funny car* or ?? !!!

I know the drag guys are a niche inside a niche inside a niche but you make such nice stuff that I'd love to have more drag bodies.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I imagine that there will be folks who criticize Dash products and even Dan himself. I expect there will be a spectrum of reasons behind any criticism, too. Some constructive and genuinely trying to help and some other reasons perhaps less noble. 

In any case, now's is a good time as any to reflect on these words from a great American: 

It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by the dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who, at worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly; so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat. 
​That's Teddy Roosevelt speaking at the Sorbonne a century ago. 

Some truths are timeless: The critics will always be there, lurking and worthless compared to the doers.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

A politician being critical of critics. Put 20 seconds on the clock and let's see how many jokes I can come up with.:wave:

Take away critics and Nathan's would be holding their annual fish and chips eating contest. God save the queen.


Still want the McLaren F1


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Critiquing a slot car body after the tooling is already made and product is being distributed is a little too late to be constructive. Unfortunately, as it stands now, the design choices rest completely on Dan's shoulders. Once the tooling is finished, you can't just easily back pedal and change stuff. 

Now, if he was able to dole out a prototype to a few select slot "brainiacs" to test fit and run, before the tooling is made, maybe perfection could be reached every time and just about everyone could be satisfied. Having a few extra pair of eyes on a design could be the difference between a double and a grand slam home run. 

A major chunk of my customs use Dash bodies, so I am glad he's making a comeback. I wouldn't mind seeing a 50 Ford sled to accompany the Mercury. A panel wagon would be cool too.... maybe a mid 50's Ford to compete with the AW Suburban panel. Or maybe a wagon sort of like this? I'd make the front wheel wells a little smaller, and ditch the extended skirts and back push bar though...










I also agree with Reaper, that a couple drag car bodies would be cool. Drag racing is making a comeback, and capitalizing on it now might prove a good investment. 

Here's a few of mine.....




































You're an asset to the hobby Dan, and I appreciate what you do. If it's feasible, think about letting a few of us in on the design stage. Your success benefits all of us!


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW ! Nice headlights on the VW van !

How did you do it? Show us the underside of the body, what type of lights, resistors, wiring etc...

I know someone who would FLIP about that VW mod... NICE!


(Early Funny Car, Pro Mod, Funny Car, Pro Mod, Funny Car, Pro Mod, Funny Car, Pro Mod......Cmon everyone join in !!!)
Sorry Dan can't help it...


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

very nice lights and cars for sure Slotcarman


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

clemedc said:


> very nice lights and cars for sure Slotcarman


HEY "LENNY",
can u give us some "Hints" 2 w/ 2 expect this fall ?????
so we can save our $$$ 4 'em :thumbsup:

drooling w/ enticipation:wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

With the Mattel site selling chassis so cheap, I'm wondering if Dash would consider producing bodies to fit those wide pan chassis. The current prices for brittle old Tyco bodies might make such a venture economical.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Scope out the Creative Light and Motion thread Reaper. I think the Bus is about 4 pages from the end.. I can't recall if I took an inside shot, but the circuit board I make is shown in that thread somewhere.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I have always loved Dash bodies




























Bob...Dash Fan Forever...zilla


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

bobhch said:


> I have always loved Dash bodies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense , but that looks like a turd with a tattoo !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> With the Mattel site selling chassis so cheap, I'm wondering if Dash would consider producing bodies to fit those wide pan chassis. The current prices for brittle old Tyco bodies might make such a venture economical.


thats a awesome idea!! maybe he can do nascar?? tyco makes the best nascar bodies.

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> I have always loved Dash bodies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man..Looks like bobzilla drove it into cow poop pit!!! LOL!!

Wes


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

Great news!! I just love his stuff!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

coming out of hiding/lurking/busy life stuff to say w00h00! more Dash stuff! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*I need dash's address, quick!*

Hey guys, anybody have Dan's address? I need it ti send a payment to him for some bodies I got on Ebay, but I lost it. I haven't heard back from him. 
I have that he's in Butler, Wi 53007
Help!
Thanks
thunderjetgene


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Need Dash Motorsports's address, quick!*

Hey guys - anyone have Dash's address in Butler, WI.?
Thanks,
Gene


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I sent you an email a few minutes ago Gene. But it wasn't a Butler add'y. It is from a delivery I got from him last fall, so I don't know if it's his business address or if he moved.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

thunderjetgene said:


> Hey guys - anyone have Dash's address in Butler, WI.?
> Thanks,
> Gene


2790 N. Menomonee River Pkwy
Milwaukee, WI 53222


Dan


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and, there is your answer. many thanks to Dan!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh, I was right for once!! LOL Hey Dan!!:wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Piz said:


> No offense , but that looks like a turd with a tattoo !





OMG,sorry but that's funny.:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> 2790 N. Menomonee River Pkwy
> Milwaukee, WI 53222
> 
> 
> Dan


hey Dan,
can u give us some "Suttle-Hints" on w/ we can b saving $$ 4 :thumbsup:???

TY
Bubba 123
Pete Perry
Bubba's Slot Car Emporium


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

There he is. :thumbsup:

Still hoping

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/2965


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Dan. I can't tell you how happy I was to hear the news. Whatever you bring to us, we will support, race, win, lose and wreck lol!!!

Very excited as I always said your bodies are hands down some of the best ever made!!!! :dude:

Wow you been been around here for some 11, 12 years huh??

Thanks for everything. :wave:


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Any more information on Dash motorsports returning?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rolls said:


> I imagine that there will be folks who criticize Dash products and even Dan himself. I expect there will be a spectrum of reasons behind any criticism, too. Some constructive and genuinely trying to help and some other reasons perhaps less noble.
> 
> In any case, now's is a good time as any to reflect on these words from a great American:
> 
> ...


Hey!!
Just got email confirmation from Dan that MY Bods R in Da' MAIL !!!:thumbsup:
OH BOY!!!
Dan AIN't-NEVER let ME down :thumbsup:

even if u buy his seconds/blems (Dan posts them as such in His auctions) they r FANTASTIC!!!

Bubba 123


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey slotcarman,

What chassis is the Cobra sitting on? Looks real nice.

BTW, I have probably bought a hundred or more bodies from Dan and the product is always awesome. It's my experience that he takes pretty good care of his customers. Thanks Dan!

Brian



slotcarman12078 said:


> You're an asset to the hobby Dan, and I appreciate what you do. If it's feasible, think about letting a few of us in on the design stage. Your success benefits all of us!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's sitting on an Aurora T jet, 82. My only regret with that build was sending it out the door with RRR wheels. Vincents would have been a much better choice. There's a bunch more pix of the build in my CLM thread.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> Any more information on Dash motorsports returning?


I sent some armature samples to Tom Stumpf a week ago. I've tried to get in touch with him since, but to no avail. Can someone rattle his cage and let him know I need to speak to him?

Dan


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey Dan, sure thing. good to see you are back in swing and hope your health holds up. welcome back man!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Cool. Maybe a nice arm to go with those magnets.:thumbsup:


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Any one got any news on Dash motor sports? Is going to produce bodies & maybe a T-Jet chassis?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

dtomol said:


> Any one got any news on Dash motor sports? Is going to produce bodies & maybe a T-Jet chassis?



C'mon Lenny !!! :wave: 

throw us a "Bone" here :wave: !!!! :thumbsup:

drooling 4 any hints :tongue:

Bubba 123


----------

